# Throttlestop is not lowering my temps



## lecosze1 (Jun 21, 2021)

i had this problem before and it was my vent, but now is presenting agin on my laptop, the temp always goes over 90 degree , it only removed the thermal throttling but th e temp are the same


----------



## Toothless (Jun 21, 2021)

Well, it did as the name says which was stop your throttling. You're trying to cool 80w package in a laptop and without dropping clocks and voltages I'm curious to what you think you're getting at. It's a laptop, expect 90c.


----------



## lecosze1 (Jun 21, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Well, it did as the name says which was stop your throttling. You're trying to cool 80w package in a laptop and without dropping clocks and voltages I'm curious to what you think you're getting at. It's a laptop, expect 90c.


so? instead off blaming me, help me understand what should i do,not everyone is expert of this thing


----------



## Toothless (Jun 21, 2021)

Who said I was blaming you? lol

If you want cooler temps, drop the voltage. You'll probably need to lock the clockspeeds. Honestly 95c isn't going to kill it.


----------



## lecosze1 (Jun 21, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Well, it did as the name says which was stop your throttling. You're trying to cool 80w package in a laptop and without dropping clocks and voltages I'm curious to what you think you're getting at. It's a laptop, expect 90c.


drop to what number ?


----------



## nguyen (Jun 21, 2021)

you can lower to -200mV on the CPU core, that would reduce the temperature a little.
To gauge how much undervolt is helping, try doing some Cinebench R23 with and without undervolting and check the max temperature and Cinebench score.


----------



## Toothless (Jun 21, 2021)

lecosze1 said:


> drop to what number ?


Voltage offset, then clockspeed. Or just follow what nguyen said up there.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jun 21, 2021)

You said last time it was the vent - are you sure the interior is clean of heat-trapping dust and the fan(s) is/are spinning properly? If clean and fans are working, try blasting a desk fan across the computer. If that works, I recommend the use of a cooling pad with its own external power supply so you don’t put more strain on the notebook, causing it to generate even more heat. But sadly, pads with external power supplies are getting harder to find. So if your pad runs off USB power only, I recommend using a USB Wall Adapter to power the pad whenever possible.

Beyond that, as Toothless noted, "it's a laptop". Manufacturers can pack the horsepower of PC into a tiny laptop case, but not the cooling capability. They are great for what they were originally designed to be - "portable" computers for school and office tasks - but not for demanding tasks. So despite what the laptop marketing weenies want everyone to believe, laptops don't make good gaming machines or "desktop replacements".


----------



## AOne (Jun 21, 2021)

Just looking at the name of the thread  (all caps) and the attitude in the first few post, totally evaporated my willingness to help


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 21, 2021)

When your CPU is running at over 60°C when lightly loaded, it is either bad design or time for a cleaning. What is your room temperature? During the summer it can be much more difficult to get reasonable temperatures out of some laptops. 

You have a 7th Gen CPU. When was the last time you disassembled your laptop for a thorough cleaning? Have you ever replaced the thermal paste? What did you use? These are the first things to do when you have cooling issues. An undervolt will help. It will not fix anything if the real problem is bad design or a laptop that has not been properly maintained.


----------

